# Brown spotting week before period due?



## Leslie735

Hi everyone! I haven't been around in a while because my husband and I decided not to have any more children that we were content with the 2 boys we already have. He's almost 30 and I'm 28. So anyway, we have a pretty active sex life and the one month I decided not to chart anything is the month I'm wondering what is going on...figures. So my last period was March 28th and was normal lasted 6 days etc. My periods are very regular every 28-32 days. I know I O'd about a week ago because I had my usual Ovulation symptoms (egg white mucus, little cramping). So I'm not expecting my period for a few more days but about 3 days ago I started brownish/reddish spotting so I assumed my period was coming like usual just early for whatever reason. Well it's been 3-4 days and I'm still just spotting. In the morning it's light almost unnoticeable but as the day goes on it gets a little heavier but still hardly even a need for a panty liner. It's still staying brownish There has been some small clots as well but nothing like usual. Yesterday I had some light cramping and a headache. I usually get a day of moderate cramping the day my period shows and my breasts get a little sore. I just had the light cramping yesterday and a little today and my breasts are sore like normal. Is this just a super light period or could I actually be pregnant? I did take a pregnancy test yesterday (a walmart .88 first signal test) and it was BFN. Anyone have similar experience? What was the outcome? I admit I have my hopes up a little. I had light bleeding similar to this when I was pregnant with my first son but it didn't come until I was 8 weeks PG.


ps I should also add my husband had a vasectomy 3 years ago. So I know the likelihood of me being pregnant is extremely unlikely but I guess you never know. It does happen.


----------



## mah0113

I had this when i was preg...i got weird colored cm on cd19, which went away. then on cd24 [of a 28-30 day cycle as well] I started spotting brownish when i wiped and it never went away. got bfp when i was 2 days late for af..ended in mc unfortunately :( had the same spotting on the day af was due with my first bfp back in spt as well, and that ended in a mc as well. so for me, thats the tip off that im preg, but I hope this time around I DONT have it bc it seems to be a bad sign fr me, but I have read of many other owmen on here that have the spotting and go on to have healthy babies afterwards! so good luck to you!


----------



## Leslie735

Thank you for the response. The spotting has picked up to heavy red spotting but still not my usual AF. I'm so confused and kinda nervous.


----------



## popchick75

Has he had a SA since the vasectomy? Vasectomies can definitely 'correct themselves.' I have a friend who ended up pregnant within a year of hubby getting a vasectomy. He got tested shortly after, and sure enough...sperm! He had it redone, and then next year....pregnant again.


----------



## Leslie735

popchick75 said:


> Has he had a SA since the vasectomy? Vasectomies can definitely 'correct themselves.' I have a friend who ended up pregnant within a year of hubby getting a vasectomy. He got tested shortly after, and sure enough...sperm! He had it redone, and then next year....pregnant again.

Wow, can you say fertile? lol! :baby:

Yes, hubby went back for the check and got the all clear about 6 weeks after. Well AF finally showed up full force. Relieved as if I was actually pregnant I'd be scared something was wrong. :)

It always seems to happen when AF is running behind or whatever and I decide to buy a HPT AF shows later that day. I ordered 3 tests online this morning to arrive on Friday. I'm hoping they'll let me cancel. :dohh:


----------



## Leslie735

Uhhh now it's back to light brown spotting. What is up with this? I've never experience this in the 16 years I've had my period.


----------



## MommaTTC2

I am having the same thing. My cycles are between 23 and 25 days and I'm having brown discharge not enough to need anything just when I go to the bathroom. there is a tinge of red blood but mostly brown. I'm on CD 16 and due for AF in 8 ish days. Im lost hoping its good new but not sure yet


----------



## mah0113

MommaTTC2 said:


> I am having the same thing. My cycles are between 23 and 25 days and I'm having brown discharge not enough to need anything just when I go to the bathroom. there is a tinge of red blood but mostly brown. I'm on CD 16 and due for AF in 8 ish days. Im lost hoping its good new but not sure yet

when did you o


----------



## MommaTTC2

26th/ 27th my cycles are pretty short about 23 days so just over 3 weeks I ovulate quickly after AF stops.


----------

